# ok, how do I download from the r15 ???



## nervous51 (Mar 26, 2006)

I am a FNG here, and would really love to be able to dump some recorded shows to DVD. not the most savvy type on this type of equipment though. any helpful hints out there?? 

Thanks ,
Nervous51


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The only way you can do this is to connect an external dvd recorder, play the program from the R15, and record in real time as it is playing.

So, obtain whatever DVD recorder you would like, connect the outputs of the R15 to the inputs of the DVD recorder, start recording per the instructions for your recorder, and then play the show you want recorded.

There is no way to transfer a file from the R15.

Carl


----------



## Kichigai (Mar 21, 2006)

I would suggest the DVD Recorder from Lite-On sold at Best Buy. I got one of the cheaper ones from CC and it nearly destroyed the tape of my sons first b-day party.

The lite-on I have no problems with.


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a lite-on too, works great, I got the 1101, i think they stopped selling it and now sell the 1105/7... I paid $60 on sale..

works great, burn to a dvd-rw, take to computer, edit out the commericals, then burn to dvd..


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

There's a program call PVR explorer that worked for my Dish PVR510. You had to pull the hard drive and put it in a PC, and PVR explorer would read the file system and allow you to down load your shows. I don't know if anyone has attempted it on the R15.
There are folks that go so far as to mod the PVR510 with removable drive bays they can slap into their PC's.


----------



## Kichigai (Mar 21, 2006)

where did you find that software...I have a broken r10 and I want to pull the shows from the hard drive.

Don't ask how it broke.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

It's freeware.
http://www.dsscentral.net/cgi-bin/schlabo3/dl.pl?PVRExplorer

But, I can't say if it will work on a DirectTv unit.


----------

